# 2012 Outback 250Rs For Sale In Michigan!



## Mark W (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello and thanks for reading!

I have a 2012 Outback 250RS for sale and it is in great condition! Everything works perfectly well and its really a perfect trailer for every kind of camping adventure!

I am happy to answer any and all questions re: this trailer. I've attached some pictures to show this great trailer.

My ex-wife and I have to sell this--even though I really don't want to!

Thanks and I hope to hear from you!

--Mark
x734-721-2093


----------

